# EPEC Approved, when can I apply for LTVP online from home country?



## eureka10

Hello!

My EPEC was approved via Email today. My query: Can I apply online for LTVP through* eVP system from my home country rightaway?* Or should I wait to apply until the EPEC document arrives at my residence address? Any clarification on this would be appreciated. Thank you!


----------



## aki3978

*Congrats*

Hi,

Congrats on your EPEC. Mine got rejected.
Did yours get approved in first try.

What jobs are your looking for.


----------



## simonsays

Did you check the ICA site ?? the rules change, and ICA site is the most updated ..


----------



## aki3978

*Thanks*

Gee...Thanks, will check it out.
Any other tips would be welcome...i'm looking for Marine / Shipping related job in SIN.

Thanks again.


----------

